# Wahl von Deutschlands weiblichen „Soap-Star 2009“.



## Walt (8 Jan. 2009)

Wahl von Deutschlands weiblichen „Soap-Star 2009“ 

Bis zum 10.07.2009 könnt aus 2 Vorauswahl-Abstimmungen insgesamt 10 Soap-Stars bestimmen, die danach in einer Schlussabstimmung noch einmal gegeneinander antreten. 

Ins Finale gelangen die 10 Darstellerinnen, die die meisten Stimmen erringen konnten, unabhängig davon, an welcher Vorauswahl-Abstimmung sie teilgenommen haben. Somit ist sichergestellt, dass auch mehr als 2 Darstellerinnen der selben Soap ins Finale kommen können.

Die Umfragen werde ich in Kürze einrichten.

Bitte macht mit!


----------



## mark lutz (8 Jan. 2009)

schöne idee ich mach da mal mit


----------

